# Hydroponics store?



## havoc1995 (Jul 13, 2006)

Do you all know of a good hydroponics store in the Cincinnati (Clifton) area? I found one online in N. Kentucky called Worm's Way, anyone been there? Seemed like a nice place...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I think maybe John Sipes is the only one with experience in the Hydroponics Stores in the Cinci area. I've never really checked into them since I buy all of my ferts through Greg Watson. A local place to buy "aquarium friendly" ferts would be nice so let us know if you have any luck!


----------

